# Ca y est j'ai craqué !



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai commandé un disque dur de 40Go pour mon iBook blanc adoré !

J'ai choisit le 40GNX d'IBM à 5400tr/min et 8Mo de cache. On verra si ça redonne un peu de jeunesse à mon vieillissant iBook 500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je vais d'ores et déjà prendre quelques chronos pour pouvoir comparer... la suite à la réception du colis


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Mars 2003)

mon iBook 600 va peut-être subir le même lifting...

As-tu la doc pour le changement de DD ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

Oui je l'ai. Veux-tu que je te l'envoi par mail ?


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * J'ai commandé un disque dur de 40Go pour mon iBook blanc adoré !

J'ai choisit le 40GNX d'IBM à 5400tr/min et 8Mo de cache. On verra si ça redonne un peu de jeunesse à mon vieillissant iBook 500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais d'ores et déjà prendre quelques chronos pour pouvoir comparer... la suite à la réception du colis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas un peu donner de la confiture au cochon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L'as tu pris en interne ou externe ?


----------



## 406 (4 Mars 2003)

vu que je suis pas presser, je préfère attendre le 7200 trs qui sera surement sorti quand ma garantie s' arretera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. avec ca, l'ata prendra tout son essore et sa puissance.


----------



## Sebang (4 Mars 2003)

Moi j'aimerai bien passer à 5400 tours minutes (ou plus) et avec plus de mémoire cache, mais comme j'ai un iBook 800 avec 30go, pour l'instant y'a pas beaucoup d'offres qui permettent d'upgrader tout ça. Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de DD 9.5mm à plus de 80go avec au minimum 5400tr/min et 8mo de cache (voir 16 svp), je me lancerai pas dans l'opération de la bête pour le mettre en interne.

Sinon, pour un iBook 500, ça doit le faire. Il avait combien de go avant ton ordi ? 10 ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas un peu donner de la confiture au cochon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L'as tu pris en interne ou externe ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Arf, mon cochon va t'en faire baver à la prochaine UT Lan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-&gt; Disque interne (overclock du bus programmé le jour de l'échange de disque)


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * vu que je suis pas presser, je préfère attendre le 7200 trs qui sera surement sorti quand ma garantie s' arretera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. avec ca, l'ata prendra tout son essore et sa puissance.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut pas oublier que plus ça va vite plus ça consomme !!!
Pour un iceBook première génération c'est une bonne upgrade...


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Moi j'aimerai bien passer à 5400 tours minutes (ou plus) et avec plus de mémoire cache, mais comme j'ai un iBook 800 avec 30go, pour l'instant y'a pas beaucoup d'offres qui permettent d'upgrader tout ça. Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de DD 9.5mm à plus de 80go avec au minimum 5400tr/min et 8mo de cache (voir 16 svp), je me lancerai pas dans l'opération de la bête pour le mettre en interne.

Sinon, pour un iBook 500, ça doit le faire. Il avait combien de go avant ton ordi ? 10 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le 80Go est apparu sur le catalogue d'IBM (ou plutôt Hitachi maintenant). Donc il faut encore patienter un peu...

Sinon, mon iBook 500 va passer de 10Go à 40Go. Une petite cure de jeunesse qui ne va pas passer inaperçu. D'autant plus que le disque d'origine est d'ancienne génération. Donc l'écart de performance entre les deux disques est d'autant plus grand.

J'espère réhausser de manière globale les performances de la machine...


----------



## Sebang (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *J'espère réhausser de manière globale les performances de la machine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben surtout si tu l'overclock, tu vas plus le reconnaître ton ice !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et aussi, merci pour les infos ! Quand le besoin se fera sentir, je changerai mon 30go contre un 80, ou 100, ou 120 ou 250, ou 400go (oui oui, 9.5mm, même à la Nasa ils ont pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, avec 4 fois plus d'espace en interne, ça devrait te faire tout drôle ! Déjà que de passer à 13go (iMac DV) à 30go ça m'a fait du bien d'avoir autant de place, alors là.


----------



## 406 (4 Mars 2003)

c'est vrai mais je ne suis jamais loin d'une prise de courant. et si les calculs sont plus rapides grace au disque, il s'arretera plus vite aussi, alors
ps:le tita 17 " a perdu , je crois environ 30 minutes d'autonomie par rapport au 15 ", non ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * ps:le tita 17 " a perdu , je crois environ 30 minutes d'autonomie par rapport au 15 ", non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais cela doit être du à l'écran plus grand et dont le rétro-éclairage consomme plus...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *

J'espère réhausser de manière globale les performances de la machine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oublie pas la partition OS 9. On ne sera plus obligé d'attendre que tu ai fait de la place sur ton disque pour lancer une partie réseau ...


----------



## decoris (4 Mars 2003)

je confirme que c'est plus confortable, même avec la version 4200tr... par contre c'est pas assez 40 GB!!! j'ai mes 11GB de musique, mes 11GB de mac os X et ses applications, mes 2GB de mac os 9 plus quelques films (7 ou 8) et des clips (une trentaine), la saison 9 de friends (jusqu'a l'épisode 17) et il ne me reste plus que 3GB de libre!!!


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * je confirme que c'est plus confortable, même avec la version 4200tr... par contre c'est pas assez 40 GB!!! j'ai mes 11GB de musique, mes 11GB de mac os X et ses applications, mes 2GB de mac os 9 plus quelques films (7 ou 8) et des clips (une trentaine), la saison 9 de friends (jusqu'a l'épisode 17) et il ne me reste plus que 3GB de libre!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Aaah ne me dit pas ça je vais croire que je n'aurai pas assez de place !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naaan, j'achèterai un disque externe ICE pour les gros trucs, c'est déjà pas mal d'avoir 40Go dans son portable


----------



## Lupin sansei (4 Mars 2003)

Onra, tu aurais dû choisir un titre plus explicite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de mettre ce même disque (IBM 40 GNX 5400rpm et 8Mo de cache) dans mon Ti 667 et j'ai fait un petit bench avec SMARTvue.

j'ai presque les même perfs que mon disque dur FW 7200rpm.
4200rpm --&gt; 15Mo/s en moyenne
7200rpm FW --&gt; 29Mo/s en moyenne
nouveau disque 5400 --&gt; 27Mo/s avec des pics a 35Mo/s


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> * Onra, tu aurais dû choisir un titre plus explicite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de mettre ce même disque (IBM 40 GNX 5400rpm et 8Mo de cache) dans mon Ti 667 et j'ai fait un petit bench avec SMARTvue.

j'ai presque les même perfs que mon disque dur FW 7200rpm.
4200rpm --&gt; 15Mo/s en moyenne
7200rpm FW --&gt; 29Mo/s en moyenne
nouveau disque 5400 --&gt; 27Mo/s avec des pics a 35Mo/s 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mal du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca me conforte dans mon choix


----------



## cham (5 Mars 2003)

Je voudrais tenter l'expérience aussi, alors j'ai qq questions :

1- La consommation de l'IBM 40 Go 5400 trs/min 8 Mo de cache est donnée pour 5W maxi chez GrosBill. Qui connaît la conso du 30 Go 4200 trs de mon iBook 800 (je n'ai pas trouvé chez ibm/hitachi) ? Quelle différence d'autonomie doit-on envisager réellement ?

2- Quels tests effectuer et quels softs utiliser pour mesurer les perfs d'un DD et pouvoir les comparer ?

3- Comment / Chez qui comptez-vous revendre votre ancien DD ?


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Pas mal du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca me conforte dans mon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'y mettrais peut-être aussi plus tard ...


----------



## Lupin sansei (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * 3- Comment / Chez qui comptez-vous revendre votre ancien DD ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais en faire un autre disque de backup FW


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

Voici les specs d'IBM qui sont dispo sur le site d'Hitachi d'ailleurs :

_
Power Dissipation (typical) 40GNX 15GN
Startup (max. peak)  5.0 W 4.7 W
Seek (average) 2.6 W 2.3 W
Read (average) 2.5 W 2.1W
Write (average) 2.5 W 2.2W
Performance Idle (average) 2.0 W 1.85 W
Active Idle (average) 1.3 W .95W
Low Power Idle (average) .85W 0.65 W
Standby (average) 0.25 W 0.25 W
Sleep 0.1 W 0.1 W
_

Effectivement il y a une augmentation de la consommation, mais est-ce que cela joue beaucoup sur l'autonomie...


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Bien sur ! Ce n'est pas trop grave, tu auras le premier iBook avec une autonomie d'une demi heure !


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

On est en plein dans le démontage de l'iBook et c'est presque aussi contraignant que l'iBook orange ...


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Le 40 Go est dedans mais le démontage a été éprouvant ! Onra est en train de tout revisser suf la coque pour verifier que tout marche ...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

jeux : combien de vis ça t'il resté sur la table ?


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Pour l'instant on refixe la coque supérieure. Petit moment de découragement d'Onra mais finalement il réussi à connecter le cable d'alim ...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

a-til bien rebranché les HP et le bouton d'allumage ?


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a-til bien rebranché les HP et le bouton d'allumage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui !

Il reste 12 vis pour la fin de la manip ...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

il n'a pas coincé le fil du bouton d'allumage ?


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il n'a pas coincé le fil du bouton d'allumage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a pas regardé !

Coincé dans quoi ?


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Heureusement que j'ai ammené mon TI pour le live !!!

Je ne sais pas encore qui va gagner entre l'iBook et Onra !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

tout sur l'ibook


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

L'iBook résiste avec la visse supérieure sous le lecteur de CD ... mais exploit d'Onra ! La visse entre enfin dans son logement ...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il a pas regardé !

Coincé dans quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

entré les 2 coques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça arrive souvent


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tout sur l'ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Onra te maudit sur 5 générations !


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

entré les 2 coques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça arrive souvent  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça marche pas on redémontera ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant la plaque au dessus de la RAM resiste aussi. Un bon coup de burin et c'est règlé !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Onra te maudit sur 5 générations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

g'and ma'about me p'otege


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Bien les visses du dessous sont remises, on va pouvoir tester ...


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Miracle, il ne reste plus de visses ... (ou alors on les a perdues ...)


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Dooong .... Les haut parleurs sont OK et ça boote sur le jaguar qu'on a installé avec un boitier externe !


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

faut voir la dexterité d'un mackie en train de faire ce genre d'operation.
il en devient meme completement incoruptible, il refuse de boire une bonne biere !


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Tout est OK. Plus que le capot inférieur à remettre.


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * faut voir la dexterité d'un mackie en train de faire ce genre d'operation.
il en devient meme completement incoruptible, il refuse de boire une bonne biere ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Là Onra à mis un peu plus de deux heures, mais en étant précautioneux. S'il grille son iBook c'est retour au LC 475 !


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

à ce propos mackie, combien de temps pour le disque d'un al12 ?
j'suis tranquil avec le 60 go, mais les gros dd vont bientot arriver


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Ah lalala au dernier moment un pied de l'iBook cède sous un coup de tournevis ... Quel malheur !!! L'équipe Onra battue dans les prolongations ...


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ah lalala au dernier moment un pied de l'iBook cède sous un coup de tournevis ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

aïe, les ligaments !


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

Ou sont les prefs réseaux ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * à ce propos mackie, combien de temps pour le disque d'un al12 ?
j'suis tranquil avec le 60 go, mais les gros dd vont bientot arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand j'arreterai de me couper en enlevant ce clavier de mes 2


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Miracle, il ne reste plus de visses ... (ou alors on les a perdues ...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

faut bien chercher par terre


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

quand j'arreterai de me couper en enlevant ce clavier de mes 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'attendrai que tu sois au point


----------



## Onra (11 Mars 2003)

Ayéééé, c'est fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout est en place et fonctionne nickel. Le 40GNX me parait plus silencieux que mon 10Go Toshiba d'origine. Il a l'air bien plus véloce aussi...

Par contre, j'ai nické la partie métallique d'un des pieds. En donnant un dernier coup de vis (léger pourtant) la base a cassé. Je ne peux donc plus fixer la partie métallique où l'on coince le pied en caoutchouc blanc.

Ou est-ce que je peux tourver ce genre de pièce


----------



## Onra (11 Mars 2003)

En fait, pour donner un peu plus de détail sur le démontage en lui même, il n'est pas si compliqué. Très impressionant pendant le démontage car on se demande comment on va remonter tout ça mais au final, c'est assez simple.

La seule étape qui demande de la dextérité et de l'expérience, c'est la dépose du capot blanc inférieur. C'est l'opération la plus délicate !

Sinon, faut aimer se servir d'un tournevis car il y a énormément de vis à démonter. C'est très impressionant le nombre de vis. Et certaines sont minuscules... Et puis il faut sans arrêt retourner la machine pour enlever des vis ou des plaques. C'est assez contraignant.

Si certains veulent des conseils ou souhaitent me poser des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Onra (11 Mars 2003)

Voilà la pièce que j'ai cassé. Lorsque l'on retire le pied en caoutchouc on voit la vis de maintient de la coque :






La pièce métallique maintenu par la vis est celle que j'ai cassée. C'est le fond de la pièce qui sert d'écrou qui est maintenu par la vis. Sur l'image suivante elle est retirée :







Alors, c'est grave docteur ???


----------



## Sebang (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Alors, c'est grave docteur ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Goldorak au rapport, de suite !!


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Goldorak au rapport, de suite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il va achever l'iBook, Goldorak !


----------

